# I miss Rory so much :-(



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

She's been gone almost a week now. I miss her grabbing into my collar she usually sits and cuddles with me while I'm watching tv. All the others just stay on my shoulder and chase each other. Gary misses her too, she's staying in bed a lot more and has become very soppy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am currently in the same place.

It has been 5 days since we suddenly lost Evander and the hole in my heart and the sick feeling in my stomach is awful.

When ever I opened the cage she would just melt into my hand and be loved and petted- if I was having a bad day 'Van made it better if I was having a good day 'Van made it better.

Coping has been very, very difficult.

I am even having some trouble loving my other 8 - I feel horrible saying this but she was my favorite - she was extraordinary and there will never be another.

The others great - but Evander and I were truly connected and the emptiness she has left is just unimaginable....


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I lost my Freyja weeks ago and it still breaks my heart to open the cage and not be greeted by her frenzied kissing, I still miss her desperately. The pain of losing each one is awful but it gradually fades into a sort of sad warmth, as you still have memories of how lovely they were, knowing that they are not in pain and that they were yours and that you made each other's lives good. We'll always miss each one's little face and personality, but it will hurt less given time. So sorry for your loss, and yours evander, it's especially hard to lose a super-affectionate cuddly rattie.


----------



## cherylbrown721 (Sep 30, 2013)

I feel your sorrow. My hooded rattie girl Snickers went to rainbow bridge September 9th  I was sick for days. I miss her soooo much...she would sit inside my shirt om my shoulder and "snicker" into my ear. She was my nap time buddy too. We buried her in our back yard and planted some flowers so when they come up next year it will be a sweet reminder that our girl is still here with us. I love you Snickers <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

